# Storm Pics in Nebraska



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a slide show of pics from Wednesday nights storm in North Loup, Nebraska.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/winds-devastate-central-nebraska-farmland/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What a mess. We don't have tornado's often here but have had 2 this summer. Scary stuff, we don't have the sight lines to see storms coming like in the west.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow that's bad and I thought a little Millet being down from heavy rain was bad.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Feel badly for these folks. Pic #2 I first thought it was thin hay then saw that it had been corn, now that's rough! Even though we've been fighting (and feels like losing) the rainy weather pattern, we're not dealing with that kind of destruction -- helps put it into perspective. Hoping the best for those folks as they work with all of it.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

No wonder my australian sheppard likes it here in east ky .


----------

